# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  What's the best kind of Snake Meat you've eaten?

## Gray Wolf

What's the best kind of Snake Meat you've eaten? There are so many types of snakes all over the world, I'm interested in what the members have eaten and liked, and which one they liked the best. I've eaten Boas, Rattlers and Cobras. I like Rattlers the best.

----------


## Teotwawki

I can't wait to see how Ken and Rick answer this for each other...

----------


## Ken

> I can't wait to see how Ken and Rick answer this for each other...


I've only tried Rattler.  Loved it!  :Smile: 

On the other hand, from what I am told, Rick has eaten every type of snake he could get his hands on.  He is living proof of the saying, "You are what you eat."   Rick also gorges himself on turkey, mule, donkey, blowfish, peacock, horse butt, rooster, .......   :Big Grin: 

(And I can list more examples of Rick's diet, but I tried to be kind here.  So don't go stealing my ideas AGAIN, Rick.   :Mad: )

* senses a hand, somewhere, slithering over a safety cover and reaching for a red button *

----------


## Dennis K.

I've got a lot of copperhead around my house.  I'd be willing to try one, but usually my neighbor finds them first and blows them in to many, many, tiny pieces...

----------


## Teotwawki

I've never eaten snake meat but I have eaten gator and turtle.  Don't care so much for gator but turtle is very good.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Don't care so much for gator but turtle is very good.


I love gator tail meat! It needs to be prepared right. Take the piece you have and pound it (tenderizing), then cut into small cubes, then spice and bread it, fry it at a medium heat.... Yummy!  Or use it in a stew, Pound, cube and spice, then flower it,  sloowww cook the stew with mushrooms, veggies and potatoes. Oh I just drooled on the keyboard....

----------


## warman87

rattlesnake deep fryed or baked i havent tryed any other snake but i would be willing

----------


## dragonjimm

snake is snake they all taste like chicken to me.

----------


## wareagle69

i'll have to ask my wife... seriously only had rattleheaded copper mocisan seems a little rubbery to me wonder about cobra, but wouldn't think it would be much different

----------


## Rick

There's actually a thread on this: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=eating+snake

----------


## dragonjimm

goes back to robbing the pet store ...just get a python large one feed twenty people or so  :Wink:

----------


## dragonjimm

thanks for the links....and the recipes.

caught the first snake of summer in our yard yesterday a 2ft long rat snake 
slender little thing its head was about as wide as my thumb. unfortunately there wasnt a  camera available. after i showed it to the kids i carried it a mile or so doen the road and turned it loose  at the edge of some woods

----------


## Chicago Dan

Rattle snake was OK but I really like sea eel.
Have also tried fresh water lamprey...yech.

----------


## klkak

I've eaten Rattle snake, Boa and Bushmaster. I consider snake as survival food nothing more. When I lived outside I killed every poisonous snake I found.

*I hate snakes!!!*

----------


## Rick

I take it you like rats, mice and frogs, then? They help keep them in check. 

Good for you DJ, glad you turned him loose.

----------


## Jericho117

Water Snake and Black Rat Snakes

----------


## Dennis K.

So for you guys that have actually done this, what's your method?

I would assume:

1. cut off the head
2. skin it
3. skewer it
4. roast it

pretty basic, but am I missing anything?

----------


## Rick

Well, yeah. You left out eat it.

----------


## Jericho117

I skin it and cut the snake in segments, since hear at the lake the snakes get up to 5 feet. Then I boil them at my house or grill them. I keep the skin though, let the ants pick the flesh underneath to help, and then lay it in the sun stretched with small pegs. I use it for backings for my bow. Oh with the cutting the head part I obviously do that to. I think the rule is 2 inches below the neck (cut at that point) for a poisonous snake, but iv'e never killed a poisonous snake before.

----------


## Jericho117

Oh I use the intestines to make fairly decent cordage, the rest is Bluegill bait. Time to bowfish!! ( of course i gut it, left that part out).

----------


## KT_Cobra

I've never had snake... hmm... I honestly can't imagine why.  That's not to be taken sarcastically either.  I'm a south Louisianian, I've tried many different things.  Anyhoo, turtle is pretty good and aligator is just.......... AWESOME!  Come down to my place and bring some aligator.  I know tons of people who can make a KILLER aligator sauce picaunte. mmmm mmm MM!  It's been years since I had that.

----------


## dragonjimm

@rick....frogs aint bad if they're big enough....
@dennis k......yep or roll in flour and fry 
or throw in pot for chili/soup or just forget #2 down and just gnaw on it there bear grylls style. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jericho117

dude I lived in florida for 8 years and I tell you alligator is good. alligator bites down at sneakers restuarant by the beach dipped in ranch or bufflao wing sauce is just amazing. glad theres another southerner hear. except now I live in CT.

----------


## Rick

Hey, I love alligator and I'm not from the south. I cut my teeth on alligator tail at Pappadeaux's.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Rattlesnake ain't bad if they aren't road kill when you get them. Best way to catch them is grab them behind their ears and strangle them. Fried rattlesnake legs do taste like chicken.

----------


## Jericho117

Oh, sorry. Its just I haven't heard anyone up hear say they had Alligator meat before. But im starting to get used to the north and the seasonal change instead of the constant temperate climate down south.

----------


## Jericho117

Im just to careful to grab a venomous snake. I eithier bash thier head in with a long stick or shoot an arrow into thier side or head.

----------


## Dennis K.

> @rick....frogs aint bad if they're big enough....
> @dennis k...... just gnaw on it there bear grylls style.


Only if I get to make the same face he makes...

mmmmm - you guys keep mentioning my favorite food - Gator Tots.

roll in flour, seasoned liberally with your favorite cajun spice blend, fry & serve with a spicy marinara.

maybe next time I'm at my grandma's house in FL, I'll leave the gate open to her pool, & try n trap me a gator.  Lots of them on the golf courses around Ft. Myers.

note to self - check pool _before_ swimming

Dennis "Gator Bait" K.

----------


## Jericho117

Just be careful man, it gets a hold of ya it's a death roll ending........

----------


## Dennis K.

> Just be careful man, it gets a hold of ya it's a death roll ending........


mmmm gator tots with a roll... good eats.

Oh yeah - I stay away from gators.  They usually get in people's pools during mating season.  Most often the offending gator is a very territorial male looking to get busy.
Usually the locals just call the game warden and the gator gets trapped, tagged,  and re-located.  Sometimes they come back.  Then, they become Gator Tots and a nice pair of boots.

----------


## Jericho117

your making me miss florida lol......

----------


## crashdive123

> dude I lived in florida for 8 years and I tell you alligator is good. alligator bites down at sneakers restuarant by the beach dipped in ranch or bufflao wing sauce is just amazing. glad theres another southerner hear. except now I live in CT.


Jacksonville Beach?

----------


## Jericho117

yep in navy housing by mayport

----------


## Jericho117

i could literally walk to Jacksonville beach. I was there when that hurricane struck.

----------


## crashdive123

Still here.

----------


## Jericho117

you live there?

----------


## crashdive123

Not at the beach, but in Jacksonville.

----------


## Jericho117

Oh, I bet it's burning up over there. If it's 95 in CT, man I remember heat waves in FL, wasn't allowed outside. But I miss the jungle-like terrain there, edible plants everywhere, lizards, snakes, and when I move im moving to Virginia, mid-atlantic territory.

----------


## Omid

I've never eaten snake but I've eaten worse.

Oh an if I were you I wouldn't go killin every snake I see. They'll keep your rat populations low.

----------


## Rick

Worse is pretty good smoked or grilled. Don't let it get cold though. It gets chewy.

----------


## dragonjimm

gator tail and crawfish et tu fe  over hot corn bread is  mighty fine eating  so were the bear and buffalo steaks i put on the company tab. ostrich is ok  ljust dont plan on deep frying the whole thing :Wink:   havent had emu yet and that alpaca was as close to the grill as it gets to not have made it  :Big Grin: 
goats okay taste like german shepherd


i lived in Bush La (not joking :Stick Out Tongue: ) while i worked on a gaylord paper mill. 
me and the  roomies would stop on the way home and get some goat bbq from a little family joint. they had a good business till the local sheriff rolls up too early one morning and catches em with a german shepherd strung up.  :EEK!: 
so goat... taste like german shepherd

----------


## Rick

We had a deal like that back home. In the 80's I guess. Chinese restaurant starts up, cats start missing. Wasn't open long.

----------


## crashdive123

When I was living in Hawaii there were certain neighborhoods where you would not see a dog - ever.  Outside those neighborhoods - people that had multiple dogs were referred to as ranchers.

----------


## Rick

Amazing societal views on food, huh? All that beef walking around India.

----------


## Beo

Ist off the best kinda snake is the one that doesn't bite you, even non-posionous snake bites hurt. 2nd the best kinda snake is the one on my plate, snake is great food and really good for ya. Although I have only had rattle snake and black snake.
And Rick don't eat that cow it could be your great great grand papy :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> We had a deal like that back home. In the 80's I guess. Chinese restaurant starts up, cats start missing. Wasn't open long.


Rick those cat ribs were pretty tasty!!!

----------

